# Kosher Housekeeping?



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

I do not know how to ask this properly.
I want to streamline the way I do my housekeeping. I have read a few things on caring for the Jewish Orthodox home, but I need some real pointers.
Like a schedule of sorts.
What needs to be done when.

We are not Jewish, but as Christians we do observe Passover, and are looking into observing more of the feasts such as Hannukkah.
We are discarding the more common holidays that tends to be so blended with the worlds ways.

One thing I want us to do, is streamline the amount of clothing we have, so that I am not up to my ears in laundry. I realized a few days ago, I could go a full month without running out of underwear!!!
And when do two people need 7 sets of sheets?
Needless to say, I am always doing laundry!
So, I will be putting half of our stuff in storage, and when the other half wears out, we can unpack it.

Looking forward to lots of good tips







:
Paula


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi. I saw the threat title and clicked it, thinking it would be something different.

We keep a kosher home, but it's because we're Jewish, so I can't quite help you with what you're looking for.

Just FYI, there's a thread in the Spirituality section with Christian mamas who integrate some Jewish concepts into their Christianity, which is probably more what you're looking for.


----------

